# Iphone SE d'occasion ou neuf?



## poeta (18 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je suis en attente depuis 10 mois pour acheter l'Iphone SE.
Le 12 Septembre, à ma grande déception, pas de nouvel SE, même si les rumeurs n'étaient pas très encourageantes, j'y croyais encore (comme en Avril également).
Donc, je vais acheter cet Iphone SE 128GO et je commence à regarder les prix.
Mais à vrai dire, je reste perplexe.
Pourquoi acheter un SE neuf s'il n'a pas évolué? Pourquoi ne pas acheter un SE d'occasion  de moins d'un an?
Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (18 Septembre 2017)

Salut, si tu fais une affaire au niveau de l'occasion, ca peut être intéressant. Après c'est un calcul à faire...


----------



## jean512 (19 Septembre 2017)

perso je viens de me prendre un SE 16Go reconditionné (extérieur neuf) sur Ali pour 210€ et il marche nickel depuis 2 semaines.


----------



## ibabar (19 Septembre 2017)

poeta a dit:


> Le 12 Septembre, à ma grande déception, pas de nouvel SE, même si les rumeurs n'étaient pas très encourageantes, j'y croyais encore (comme en Avril également)


Ils ont été mis à jour en mars 2017 (doublement des capacités + petite baisse de prix de mémoire). Aucune chance qu’un produit de moins de 6 mois soit renouvelé !!!
On peut arguer que le design et les spec n’ont pas changé mais pour Apple l’iPhone SE date de mars 2017. Rien à espérer avant mars/avril 2018 (on peut toujours brûler un cierge pour fin octobre avec un renouvellement des iPad Mini mais je n’y crois pas trop...).



poeta a dit:


> Pourquoi acheter un SE neuf s'il n'a pas évolué? Pourquoi ne pas acheter un SE d'occasion  de moins d'un an?


Déjà il y a le plaisir d’avoir un appareil neuf, exempt de la moindre micro rayure.

Ensuite d’occase, peu de chances de trouver un appareil très récent : d’une part on aura donc une batterie moins bonne (s’use dans la durée), une garantie moins longue, mais surtout d’autre part des capacités moins grandes (16/64 Go vs 32/128).
Bien qu’à prix identique le dilemme peut être entre un 32 neuf et un 64 seconde main.

Mais le point le plus crucial concerne le positionnement prix.
Les acheteurs qui ont payé leur SE plein pot à la sortie en mars 2016 baisseront le prix pour la revente mais bien souvent celui-ci ne sera pas compétitif avec le nouveau prix des SE neufs!!
Par exemple sur leboncoincoin je vois très peu d’offres à moins de 300€. Et encore souvent pour des 16Go, quelquefois des 64Go (sans compter que les annonces sont rares - donc peu de concurrence - car les acheteurs de SE sont moins en recherche des dernières évolutions donc renouvellent moins souvent).
En parallèle un SE neuf 128Go peut se trouver à 380€: perso entre les 2 mon choix est vite fait (en plus d’occase il faut tomber sur le bon coloris qu’on cherche!): http://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/smartphone-apple-iphone-se-128-go-tout-coloris/408700?source=ios

Comme l’a dit @jean512 les bonnes affaires sont sans doute à faire du côté des reconditionés.


----------



## poeta (22 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

Merci à toi Cab, Jean mais surtout ibabar pour toutes tes précisions qui me sont utiles, voir très utiles.
Je pensais mettre 350 euros dans un 128GO d'occasion, mais il est sûr que s'il n'a pas moins de 6 moins, ce n'est plus intéressant.
Du coup, quand j'ai vu la fin de ton message pour un 128GO à 380 euros, mon choix a faillit être clair en un éclair.
 Par contre, le lien donne un Iphone 128GO à 469 euros chez Cdiscount aujourd'hui!!!
Est-ce normal? Ai-je loupé une occasion? Comme tu dis, faut tomber sur le bon coloris, cela veut-il dire qu'étant donné que je souhaite avoir un 128GO Gris sidéral, il y a des chances qu'en attendant un peu, il y ai d'autres offres promotionnelles?
Merci à toi, à vous.


----------



## ibabar (23 Septembre 2017)

poeta a dit:


> Je pensais mettre 350 euros dans un 128GO d'occasion, mais il est sûr que s'il n'a pas moins de 6 moins, ce n'est plus intéressant


Un 128Go (et aussi un 32Go) aura obligatoirement moins de 6 mois puisqu’ils sont sortis en mars 2017: les modèles précédents étaient dispo en a6ou 64Go 



poeta a dit:


> Par contre, le lien donne un Iphone 128GO à 469 euros chez Cdiscount aujourd'hui!!


Le prix a évolué, il faut en effet savoir être réactif 
En ce moment c’est chez SFR qu’on peut chopper une bonne offre pour un 32Go à moins de 300€:
https://www.sfr.fr/forfait-mobile/telephone/APPLE-iPhone-SE/32Go/ARGENT?billingModeSel=SANS_FORFAIT


----------



## drs (23 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
J’ai eu la même réflexion que toi.
Comme il a été dit, les occas tournent autour de 300€ (pour un 16 ou rarement un 64go). Par contre je n’ai pas vu beaucoup d’annonces en 128go.
Du coup, pour 50€ de plus (chez sosh), j’ai préféré acheter un 32go neuf, garanti 2 ans.
Chez sfr, il est à 299€ en ce moment, mais n’étant pas fan de leur sav, je n’aurais pas acheté chez eux.


----------



## poeta (24 Septembre 2017)

Merci.
Bon ben je n'ai plus qu'à ouvrir l'oeil!!
Bonne journée à vous tous.


----------

